# Waze nav



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

I've been using for many years, and been happy, however in the past 2 weeks I'm been using Waze driving Uber there seems Waze lost its mind, or could be Uber feeding the wrong info when switching from Uber nav. to Waze. Last night it took me a completely different direction and added like 2 miles until I switched to Uber nav. This morning Uber Nave said 25 miles trip, and Waze said about 11, good thing I caught it, and close/open the Waze again. I have the feeling Uber App might feed the wrong info to Waze at times. Do you guys have similar issues ?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

No, Waze has been sucking balls, sweaty balls, of late. It happens when I am not using Uber as well. One time it had me in Europe!


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Agree Waze sucks but it has some interesting features to it so I use it in the background and I often double check for routes


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

So what do you use for navigation ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Plain ol' Google Maps here. It's spot on 95% of the time. Definitely not infallible though. I always double check before I take off from the starting location.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Still use Waze, but it is terrible with reliability. Google Maps is more reliable.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

And if the route is goofy for some reason (e.g. heavy traffic or an accident), I ask the pax what route they'd prefer. Sometimes they insist on the common route, which usually bites us in the @ss.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

embedded nav in uber app and waze in Lyft app, always 2x check with google when using waze


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Tried to use Waze but can’t seem to get it to give me the map instead of the turn by turn text.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have been using Waze for a few years now. Lately it is not so good I start a ride and it "calculates" for 5 or so minutes. If I am in a familiar area this is not a problem but sometimes I am not. I tried using Uber nav but it was worthless - wanting me to turn into corn fields, one way streets, etc. i guess I will try Google.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Didn't Google buy out Waze a little bit back?

Wow just looked that was back in June 2013. How time flies.


----------

